# Couple pics...



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)

Stinky double.









When you rig up a drowner, always check to make sure theres no rocks the can reach. :wink: 


















Nothing like muddy **** :-? 


















One from today.


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Nice pics M*F! Thanks for sharing.

I thought you fell off the face of the Earth.lol
Where ya been?


----------



## bobcatbo (Sep 10, 2007)

nothin like skunk and wet **** to wake a guy up
nice pics :beer: :beer:


----------

